# Purchasing Marriott Vacation Club Points from the resale market



## muzbeck (Jan 30, 2015)

I spoke to a resale agent about purchasing MVC points from the secondary market, for a price much lower than what Marriott is selling points for now.  She stated there are no restrictions on the use of the points, but there would be a $5,000.00 fee paid to Marriott to use or enroll the points back into their system. I recently attended a Marriott sales presentation,and of course they said there are restrictions and you could not use the points as easily as you could if purchased directly from Marriott.  Has anyone purchased MVC points from the secondary market?  If so, have you encountered any use restrictions from Marriott?  Where you able to use, bank or borrow the points one they were added to your inventory?  Also, did you have any other costs associated with the points purchase other than the $5,000.00 Marriott re-entry fee?


----------



## GregT (Jan 30, 2015)

BKM178 said:


> I spoke to a resale agent about purchasing MVC points from the secondary market, for a price much lower than what Marriott is selling points for now.  She stated there are no restrictions on the use of the points, but there would be a $5,000.00 fee paid to Marriott to use or enroll the points back into their system. I recently attended a Marriott sales presentation,and of course they said there are restrictions and you could not use the points as easily as you could if purchased directly from Marriott.  Has anyone purchased MVC points from the secondary market?  If so, have you encountered any use restrictions from Marriott?  Where you able to use, bank or borrow the points one they were added to your inventory?  Also, did you have any other costs associated with the points purchase other than the $5,000.00 Marriott re-entry fee?



I purchased resale trust points and they do not have any restrictions.  The junk fees are substantial, and have gone up since my Fall 2013 purchase.  

If you search TUG for 'purchase resale trust points' I started a thread to document the experience.   If you can't find it, send me a PM. 

Good luck!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 30, 2015)

This is from the thread at the top of the TUG  Marriott board





			
				TUG FAQ of Marriott DC point system said:
			
		

> ~~ Re-selling / Transferring Ownership of MVCD Trust Points and Enrolled Weeks ~~
> 
> DC Trust Points may be resold through any of the typical timeshare resales sites. However, due to the relative newness of the program we have yet to see a well-established external resale market; and, Marriott has not implemented an internal resale mechanism. This section of the FAQ will no doubt expand as the DC program matures and more resale transactions are reported to TUG.
> 
> ...



So it is not $5000  but a little more than $3,000 in fees over what you pay for the points.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 30, 2015)

Bill4728 said:


> This is from the thread at the top of the TUG  Marriott board
> 
> So it is not $5000  but a little more than $3,000 in fees over what you pay for the points.



It could be $5,000 depending on the number of points you buy. The OP didn't indicate how many points they were looking at, but 2,500 points would be $ $5,300 in junk fees alone. I am not including the ROFR or transfer fee as a junk fee


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Jan 30, 2015)

I have purchased MVCI DC points on the resale market and have now used them 3 times for trips with no issues whatsoever. The sales person is telling you that there are restrictions to discourage you from buying points on the resale market.  I purchased my points for substantially less than what I would have purchased them from Marriott for.  At the time I purchased the "junk fees" were $250 per 250 points with a $2,000 minimum.  Now, I believe the fee is $500 per 250 points, again Marriott's way of discouraging purchasing points on the resale market.  I was told (cannot confirm) that nowadays Marriott will exercise its right of first refusal if the equivalent price per point is approx. $8.00 or less.  You can send a private message to me if you would like as well.  Good luck.


SBD


----------



## SunandFun83 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Is the higher fee a direct diminution of value?*

When Marriott increased the transfer fee from $200 to $500 per 250 point BI, that is a direct cost to the SELLER of points in the secondary market.  I think this is a great item for a class action lawsuit.

The natural impact in economics is not that points will continue to sell at a market price of say $6 a point.  The buyers will not pay a greater "All-In" price.  If the secondary market used to be $6 per point (for example) then the new market price with higher junk fees will be $4.80 to $5 per point .

The increased fee is $300 / 250 points or $1.20 per point.  Most of the cost will be paid by the seller in lower market prices.  I believe this very large increase in fees , which is unrelated to a change in costs, is a direct diminution of value to any MVC points owner who may try to sell points.

If MVC points were worth anything close to $10 retail price Marriott would offer to buy them back at $5 - $6 or exercise ROFR.  Has anyone heard of ROFR on points?  They use the confiscatory fee to reduce competition from secondary market sellers.


----------

